# Going grey?



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey everyone! 

Just wanted to know by what age did you guys start noticing white hair on your Vs. Imli will be four next month and I think I saw a couple of shiny white hair on her chin!!  I know Vs start greying early but THIS early?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Stress... all work, no play... ;D

I think around age of nine or ten... just by what I have been told and met.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

SOME ABOUT 7 8)

OMEGAS

KRILL AND SALMON OILS HELP 

IF IT MATTERS TO YOU

AGE 18 SIRCOPPTOPPER WAS GRAY ALMOST ALL OF HIM ;D

AND HE EARNED IT 

HE WENT IN WILLING TO FIGHT ON

I HAD TO LET HIM GO

WARRIORS FIGHT WHITE

TO THE NORDIC THUNDER BRITCHES ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Rudy...after the week I have had on this forum I have turned Bald....all my own doing of course.... :


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

;D Must be the stress : haha!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Stress....,HE helps me grow it back, LOL


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Gracie's mum had some greys creeping in at age 5. 

Can't imagine my pup with a sweet white face in such a short time...


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Our girl started with grey (well white) on her chin somewhere between 3 and 4. She is almost six now and has quite a bit of grey on her muzzle and around her eyes. It actually looks like she is just getting light spots - until you look close and see all the white hairs mixed in with the red. And it really show in pictures,  Our boy (from same litter) just started showing some grey within the last half year. Thier dad turned very grey, so we weren't surprised they are greying early. Certainly can't be stress - these dogs are spoiled rotten and have us trained very well!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is approximately six, and he has lots of white hairs under his chin, and then a few more here and there. He is still mostly that lovely russet, though. The change makes me sad, must admit, because it reminds me of how short their lifespan really is. :'(


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash some gray on his chin, started right after age 3.
June has half of the same bloodline and just noticed a few gray hairs on her chin.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Ziva will be 4 the end of June and just recently has developed white hairs on her chin.... (which happens to match what's on top of my head!  )


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh no! That's way too soon!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

it's killing me ...why all that wonderful Russet Gold....(GINGER)....just to go grey at 3 years old...at least I waited until I was fifty...... 8)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE at 4.5 years has some gray on his chin - blame it on liVing with me - at the HT & Field trials one breeder's pups have gray mussels - not a problem - the pups do hunt - not good for show - but the pups do GO !!!!!!!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Been looking at all the "going grey" posts, and looks like Gus is the youngest I've seen. He just turned 2 in June, and is well on his way to going white in the muzzle. We started noticed white hairs around 1 1/2 years old! 

Must be because he is always nervous...


----------

